# Riding goats?



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

We have a 1.5 year old boer wether that weighs






around 150-200. My 7 year old 60 lb. nephew rides him, is this safe for the goat? If so is there a saddle we can buy or make for him to ride better on? The picture is of him( sorry not the best, it's the only photo I have of him. He's not fed this high, he was eating the horses food)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. That really isn't good for the goat. Definitely don't buy a saddle.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Their spines are not made for additional weight. (Just like you don't ride a 
Saint Bernard dog or a Great Dane).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, not a good idea.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually, kids CAN ride goats, and Northwest Packgoat Supplies (link at the top of TGS) makes a kid saddle with stirrups that fastens to a regular crossbuck packsaddle.








Here's a thread from the old packgoatforums about kids riding goats. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/kids-riding-goats-156627/

That said, 60 lbs. is getting very heavy for any goat to carry unless he's full grown and in really good shape. 1.5 years is too young for your goat to be carrying such a load. He won't be mature until he's three years old, and by then your nephew will be even heavier. You might look into getting him a pony.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ completely agree. The kid is a little heavy and the goat is a little young. A few quick rides wouldnt be a big deal though. But as the child is going to keep getting bigger, dont think Id invest in a saddle. Unless you have smaller kids that will also be able to enjoy it.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great! He only rides for less then a minute, will get off, and the wether will run to him and try to get him on him again!


----------

